# Wet Tail



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I was aware when i bought Maxwell from [email protected] that he had wet tail, because the woman told me that he 'might' have it, or it might be due to stress etc.
So i've had a close eye on him, and have put some Pro-C Probiotic in his water. I've been giving him some egg and small amounts of semi-cooked pasta (Because it's what i fed hamster when she was a little poorly)

And i cannot afford the vets. I know you says it's only £15 or something, but i do not even have that!
I get EMA from college, and most of that goes on my rodents anyway, as well as feeding myself.

Is there anything i can do/give him that will help with wet tail? Or is it just a vet job 

I had a little look as his bum today, and it's definately wet, but doesnt look that bad. I've been trying to look at it daily, and it didn't even look damp when i got him.

I don't want him to get more poorly


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

If they knew that he had wet tail or that he might have wet tail, they should never have sold him to you in the first place. 

How long have you had him? If it's under 7 days then he is under guarantee and pets at home will treat him at their vets for nothing so take him back with your receipt and get them to have a look at him because he needs treatment fast as hamsters with this condition can go downhill and die very quickly.:sad:


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I got him on the weekend, so yes under 7 days.
I know she shouldn't of sold me him, and i probably shouldn't of bought him knowing he had wet tail, but i couldn't resist his little face 

I'm going to go there this evevning then, without him, and see where i stand, and then take him there on friday, because i dont want them to take him off me 
He's a super friendly hamster already, and sits on my lap for ages curled up asleep 
I didnt even know hamsters do that.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

keep him in a different room from your other hamster has it can travel in the air (or so i read) and very catching so be careful to ensure you wash your hands and change clothes and touching food for your other hamster. I was lucky that when one of my hamsters had it the other was on anti biotics and luckily i moved him as soon as i noticed. you might have a fighter!! as within the hour of seeing mine he was gone  . get him in the vets to improve his chances.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Maxwell's cage has been stacked underneath Hamsters! 

I'll move Hamster downstairs, and keep max up here so i cna keep an eye on him.

He's so tiny, and if he's had it since i got him, and if not before, then hopefully he is a fighter


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

hope all goes ok, good luck!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Phenobarbie said:


> I got him on the weekend, so yes under 7 days.
> I know she shouldn't of sold me him, and i probably shouldn't of bought him knowing he had wet tail, but i couldn't resist his little face
> 
> I'm going to go there this evevning then, without him, and see where i stand, and then take him there on friday, because i dont want them to take him off me
> ...


No I would take him with you because he needs treatment fast. Have you got your receipt because it usually says on there about if they get ill within 7 days to let them know. They will let you have him back once he's been treated but sounds like he will need antibiotics and he will need them as soon as possible if you are going to try and save him, he could be worse by tomorrow night and there would be less chance of him surviving.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Awh no. I've just checked which stors have vets in, and the one i got him from doesnt have one?
Is that right, or do they all have a vet inside


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm I'm not sure - the two near us both have vets but I'm not sure if every store has. Is there another store near you that has got a vets?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Unfortunately it would seem that [email protected] have changed their 7 day returning policy on live animals to 48 hours or so i have been told by others and the [email protected] stores near me 

He needs antibiotics, how long has he had the symptoms of wet tail?

Applying some vaseline oh his bottom will help ease sore areas.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

The one which is up the road from me doesnt have a vet, but the one on the other side of bristol does!
I called them up, and said to take it to the one with a vet, and the bill will be sent to where i bought it from?
And my mother is sat downstairs refusing to take me there because there will be too much traffic 
I have NO other way of getting there, so it's going to have to wait until tomorrow, and Even then, she'll probably not take me 
I really dont want him to die.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

How long has your hamster had the symptoms of wet tail?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought a sick guinea pig from pets at home in the summer and had to take it back and it was 7 days later and they refunded me the money. Don't know if their policy has changed since then though.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I bought a sick guinea pig from pets at home in the summer and had to take it back and it was 7 days later and they refunded me the money. Don't know if their policy has changed since then though.


Someone on a different forum said that they bought a pair of gerbils. One died shortly after and wanted to take the other back for some strange reason and they said after 48 hours, they couldn't do returns.

It may be a new thing because i only heard about it a few days ago.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

He's had wet tail since i bought him, which was on the 16th
I've arrange a lift tomorrow morning, but ideally i want to take him there today at some point


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That's terrible because it can take a while for an illness to show itself can't it.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

It's horrible 

He's not even sat in his house anymore, but is curled up in the corner just in the sawdust.
I'm not sure if i'm just imagining it, or he's getting worse by the minute


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww poor little thing.  I would phone them up if it was me and see what they suggest. Maybe as they haven't got a vet they would pay for you to take him to your own vets.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I called them up, and they said to take them to the filton store, and the bill would be sent to them, i doubt they would pay for other vets, and i doubt they will even pay for the antibiotics they'll tell me he needs 
And even then, I've got no way of getting to another vets, as my mum won't take me, and everyone else i know ith a car is working.

It's so frustrating watching him and not being able to do anything, i'm almost in tears 
I'm hoping he'll be alright until the morning.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

How is he in himself? It's been just over 4 days by the sounds of it and by now if hamsters are still alive, they're past the danger zone.

Most hamsters will die within 48 hours of showing symptoms, it's a very positive sign that your hammie is still with you


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Really? Because if he's going to be alright past now, i'd really prefer to avoid the vets option. As i said, i don't have the money at all for it
He seems quite perky and awake at the moment. I just had him out in his ball and he was running around everywhere. Peed in it though  lol
Hes quite active now i've woken him up, and is eating.
Since i've had him, he's been mostly in bed all the time, but since i got him out in his ball a moment ago, he has been exploring his cage, drinking LOTS of water, eating, and playing in his tube seesaw.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Wet tail victims become very lethargic and weak very quickly, in most cases they can barey move and they often refuse food and water.

It's great that he's eating and drinking lots


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like he is improving. Could just have been a very mild case that wasn't that dangerous.

I'm wondering about the 7 day/48 hours policy thing now. When I got my robos last week they said I was OK up to 7 days if they fell ill.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

This is what someone else has said on another forum.



> I thought although by law, you can return your animals to any pet shop within a week, PAH's policy is only 48 hours.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Marcia said:


> This is what someone else has said on another forum.


Maybe it depends on the shop? The Pets at Home in Wick, last week, said I had a week.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Maybe it depends on the shop? The Pets at Home in Wick, last week, said I had a week.


Could be. I think the 48 hour rule is stupid.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

im pretty shocked you bought an animal knowing that you cant afford vet bills???


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

barbie, I know its hard but please dont buy animals you cant afford the vets bills for. you could have taken him to the pdsa as a student. (but there unlikely to be specialists in small animals). Pets are expensive and its really important to have insurance or savings for any emergencies like this.


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I get my money weekly, and like i said, have NONE of it at the moment, which is not my fault as there has been a muckup in the system. All the money i DO get goes on my animals anyway.
I didn't know i wouldn't be able to afford the vet bills, until i realised my money hadn't come through.
I've only just turned 18, dont have a job, so i have no savings.


My mum would ALWAYS give me money for vets in emergencies, which is why i'm going this morning, with her help. I couldn't physically get there yesterday without a car, unless you want me walking 20miles with a hamster along a motorway...

I was just asking if there WAS anything else i could do for him to help his wet tail....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hope everything goes ok at the vets today, please keep us informed about him and how he goes on.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope alls well with him xx please keep us posted


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe it wasn't wet tail cos he sounds like he has certainly perked up.
Hope he's okay.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck at the vets :thumbup1:


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

So i took Maxwell to the vets, and i was pretty much in and out within 10minutes.
He asked me how long he'd had the symptoms for, and how long he'd had runny poos and a damp bum. As well as if he'd been himself and eating ok etc etc.
Then told me that seeing as he's had it for a while, he'll be fine??
And that the medicine would 'probably be a waste of time' in his words.
It cost me £12 for him to be seen by the vet, for him to dismiss it, and 'just keep an eye on him'. But i suppose it was best to get his opinon.
He told me that if he still has a wet bum by monday, i can take him back to be looked at again, without the £12 charge, but will have to buy the antibiotics.
I wish he would of just given them to me then and there, because it's really awkward to get to the vets 

At least he said he was 'a little trooper'
Looks like i'm not going out this weekend though, and will have to sit in with max for lots of get well soon cuddles.


----------

